# Fuerza magnetica generada por solenoide, calcular.



## saiwor (Ago 10, 2009)

Hay alguna formula matematica para calcular la fuerza magnetica generada por el solenoide   

Quiero exactamente para asi: Una pistola de GAUS
http://www.wisphysics.es/2007/10/construyendo-un-canon-gauss/

Ya veo que trataron ese tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24568.html , pero tengo algunas dudas

*¿Cuando a la bobina se le da una tension de mas 1000V- Intensidad 0.1A, tendra mas fuerza magnetica el solenoide, es cierto? o ¿tiene que ser alreves: mayor intensidad y menor tension?
*¿Como puedo obtener el optimo rendimiento de un solenoide, especificamente en la fuerza magnetica?
*¿Necesariamente tiene que ser espiralados en serie, en el solenoide? porque yo he visto solenoides sobreespiralados o semilar al espiralado como un transformadorr, comunmente que utilizamos como fuente de alimentacion.

Pues este proyecto, estoy realizando para una demostracion en el colegio(Feria de ciencia), no es para un fin, como matar pajaritos,etc.

+++
Los proyectiles, le estoy considenrando a los clavos: unos aproximado de 5cm de largo, 3mm diametro.
,,,,,,,,
antes ya hize una prueba: enrrolle en radio de 10mm, largo 5cm: en ese margen, 1500 espiras aprox. con el alambre 22AWG no lo recuerdo bien... el proyectil solo fue lanzado 2 metros, con corriente alterna 220VAC. ... que cosa, yo pensaba que iba lanzar 30 metros lo minimo, pense mal    
----
En fin espero sus comentarios y sugerencias...

Salu2!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola
Pregunta 1-: Si La Bobina Es La Misma, Mientras Más Tensión Se Le Aplique Mayor Será La Fuerza Magnética. La Corriente Aumentará a Medida Que Se Aumente La Tensión.

Pregunta 2-: Un Rendimiento Optimo Se Consigue Aplicando Tanta Corriente Como Soporte El Conductor Que Forma La Bobina. Si Se Sobrepasa Ese Limite La Bobina Se Calentará Hasta Que Se Queme. La Forma De La Bobina Tambien Juega Un Papel Importante. Si Las Espiras Estan Muy Separadas Tendrá Menos Rendimiento Para Este Fin.

Pregunta 3-: No Necesariamente Tiene Que Ser "Espiralados" Puede Ser Una Capa Sobre Otra, Como Los Transformadores.

La Prueba Que Hiciste No Es Correcta Por Aplicar VAC: Supón Que El Proyectil Avanzó Hacia La Salida x Distancia, Al Mismo Tiempo Cambia La Polaridad De La Tensión Entonces El Proyectil Retrocede. Por Eso Tu Proyectil Solo Alcanzó La Distancia De 2 Mts. En 60Hz Cambia De Polaridad La Tensión Cada 16.6ms.

Para Este Experimento Hay Que Aplicar a La Bobina Un Pulso, Digamos Muy Corto, De Alta Corriente

Etc. Etc.

Saludos
a Sus Ordenes.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 15, 2009)

interesante,,, aclaree las cosas en dudas 
te agradezco "MrCarlos"
===
digamos que lo polariso el 220VAC, ahi mas bien solo un toque le aplico a la bobina,,, sopungo iraa mas el projectil. OK
===
ejemplo:
digamos que la es de 1Kohmio  la bobina,,, le aplico una tension de 1000voltios polarizado supongo que tendran una super fuenza.. seraa lanzado 30mts.
estoy en lo coreccto?

Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola
Pues Sí, Si La Polarizas a 220VAC y Solo Le Das Un "Pegón" Puede Ser Que El Proyectil Salga Disparado a Gran Velocidad. Pero... Si Cuando Conectes (Con Un Toque) La Bobina y En Ese Instante La Corriente Está Cambiando De Polaridad (Cerca De Cero VAC) El Efecto Magnetico Será Muy Pobre, Pocos Gauss. Si Mal No Recuerdo En Gauss Se Mide La Fuerza Magnética. Aprobechando, Sí Hay Una Formula Para Calcular La Fuerza Magnetica.

En Tu Ejemplo: La Resistencia Ohmica De La Bobina No Juega Un Papel Muy Importante En Este Experimento. Mas Bien La Inductancia y La Reactancia Inductiva y Si Es DC En Lugar De AC Tendrás Más Exito.

Otra Cosa: Que Tal Si Agregas Un Cono Ferromagnético Sobre La Bobina De Tal Forma Que La Punta De Ese Cono Esté Hacia La Salida Del Proyectíl ? . Pues Ocurre Que Las Lineas Magnéticas Se Concentraran En La Punta Dandole Un Fuerte Jalón Al Proyectil.

En Fin El Tema Es Bastante Amplio.

Ojo. Ojo Cuando Deconectes La Bobina De Los 1000 Vcd. Saltará Una Chispa De Alto Voltaje Mucho Mayor Que 1000 V.

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes.


----------

